# Fascism - a primer



## notimp (Feb 18, 2019)

No words. Context in the video.



To be able to make it fullscreen, visit: h**ps://vimeo.com/237489146


----------



## notimp (Feb 18, 2019)

FOX news has an opinion as well:
https://paleofuture.gizmodo.com/fox-news-bans-ad-for-documentary-about-american-nazi-ra-1832616819


----------

